# Cheap Flights



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

Is there a list of companies offering cheap flights from Portugal?

We all know about Roanair and Sqeezemejet, but do you know of any operators flying from Lisbon/Porto?

I am sure i have seen discount flights advertised in Portugeuse newspapers, but i cannot remember the names of the Airlines. 

Tap are a little more competitive now but there must be others available.

Not all of us want to fly to the UK, and that seems to be what is on offer from the 2 I mentioned above.

Europe has some great Cities to visit but the links from here seem very limited... Please prove me wrong!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know of any 1 site for Portugal I'm afraid, Ryanair actually fly to a lot of EU cities from it's Portuguese hubs, Faro 14, Porto 30, Easyjet Porto 5, Lis 16, Faro 3, another way to check is to go to the ANA site ANA Aeroportos de Portugal check which carrier flies from each airport and where they fly too, Vueling is one to look for but they've cut Portuguese services back but say a weekend in Madrid then onward


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Also worthwhile looking at is BOTH TAP and British Airways who sometimes come out cheaper than any of the low cast carriers by the time you ad the add-ons


----------



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> Also worthwhile looking at is BOTH TAP and British Airways who sometimes come out cheaper than any of the low cast carriers by the time you ad the add-ons


Try the booking aggregate websites such as Orbitz, Kayak, and Expedia.

I may be a newbie/wannabe PT expat, but in 2009 I actually did transit Lisbon for a few days to embark on a trip of a lifetime Transatlantic cruise in mid November...

My flight, which was one-way mind you, was from Heathrow to Lisbon on BA non-stop at a civilized hour with hot breakfast, a decent baggage allowance, and a seat four rows from the very front of the kite... and the seat beside me was empty.

The cost?

US$1 -one dollar! 

I thought it was a just wonderful mistake, and that BA or Expedia would send an email demanding more, much more... but no, that was the fare.

Of course the AVIATION FEES & TAXES were something else, both figuratively and literally.

But there are still surprising bargains out there if you are lucky and book as far ahead as possible. That deal was found on Expedia.


----------



## vanrouge (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the info, I have found a useful site called edreams, it searches lots of routes and hopefully the destinations i am looking for.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Good luck with them, think you might get a bit of a shock the low fares they sort of intimate quickly escalate


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

vanrouge said:


> Thank you all for the info, I have found a useful site called edreams, it searches lots of routes and hopefully the destinations i am looking for.



Vanrouge. What destinations are you looking for?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

vanrouge;1117821
Europe has some great Cities to visit but the links from here seem very limited... Please prove me wrong![/QUOTE said:


> From Lisbon I have flown to many european destination. You can even now fly direct to the middle east on Emirates.


----------



## wotsiak1106 (Oct 6, 2012)

i use SKYSCANNER iPhone App...it's saved me hundreds the last few trips i've taken


----------

